# Getting into the trashhhh



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

Does anyone else have a problem with their V getting into the garbage? We keep the garbage in the laundry room with the door closed, however every once in a while, someone forgets to close the door. Within minutes Milo will be in there pulling trash out. It's very frustrating to come home to garbage thrown all around the living room/ kitchen/ laundry room. I'm just looking for a way to deter him from thinking this is ok behavior. And trust me, he knows when he does it he's going to be in trouble when someone finds the house a mess. This is his one flaw, and I guess if this is the one bad thing he does at 16 months I really shouldn't be complaining but I'm starting to lose my temper on whoever forgets to shut the door.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Astro is nearly 2 and still needs reminders.....keep at it.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Kd - hunters & scavengers - nature of the breed - left overs have your scent on it - good for you -good for the V - train to not let them get near it - or be more careful - careful is easyer !


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We have locking trash cans for this reason... lol.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby still does it occasionally, I _*always*_ make sure cooked chicken bones etc are put straight into the wheelie bin outside.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Get a new bin, one that he can't get his head in. 

We always make sure that the kitchen door stays closed or if open we are there too. I don't even let Elza sniff at the bin! If she gets anywhere near it I tell her to back off and leave it. She hasn't touched it ever. 
She's a terrible scavenger though! She will have any food she finds on walks or out and about. She counter surfs in our dog walkers house but that's again due to him leaving food on the counter and the kitchen door open. She would never dare to do that at home. But we don't leave her with the temptation.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So far I haven't had this problem. Hard to believe with 3 Vs in the house. June will counter surf on occasion but once its in the trash she never bothers it.

Neighbors dog use to get into the garbage that was put out for pick up. I put cayenne pepper on it and he left it alone.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Our kitchen bin is in a cubaord but our bathroom one is on the floor. Olive LOVES my face wipes which I take my makeup off with and will grab one and run as fast as she can under the table in the living room to eat it...

so naughty - she has also learnt to hid it in her mouth by pushing it into the roof of her mouth. I am wise to her sneaky ways but my other half is still keeping up!

Bottom line - she also loves the bin!


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

Milo has never counter surfed (thank God) and this really is his only flaw. I'll look into other kinds of trash cans and see what kinds have lids that lock.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We have never had a problem since we have this type of garbage can.
http://www.amazon.com/Touchless-Gallon-Stainless-infrared-sensor/dp/B0002I5QCC

The bathroom garbage cans are in cabinets under the sink so she can't get to any of them.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

R said:


> Kd - hunters & scavengers - nature of the breed - left overs have your scent on it - good for you -good for the V - train to not let them get near it - or be more careful - careful is easyer !


Have to agree with R E - Vs are hunters and scavengers. Had this problem with my last V and no matter what I did he was always more cleverer than me in figuring out how to get into the trash.

If you come up with a workable solution please post it.


----------



## Flint14 (Nov 1, 2012)

My pup ate the nastiest diaper the other day - it had somehow managed to escape the garbage in my naptime frenzy, and I had to clean up the huge mess that was my living room. Took me about a half hour. Other than that, he hasn't gotten into the trash that's in the house. But outside, we make sure the lids are closed on all of our cans. Good luck!


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Hahaha Flint14 - your story made me laugh, reminded me of the time Brandy ate the zipper off her canvas camping crate one day (we had her in it in the summer in the house because it is nice and cool compared to the plastic crate), and she annihilated the garbage can which contained the one and only poopy diaper I put in there (go figure I didn't use the diaper Genie that day). 

Then there was the time Brandy demolished the plastic garbage bin with a press-lid, chew marks and all - my husband bungee corded it with thick eye hooks to the wall - she managed to thread and rip the garbage bag anyways - no food escaped though----so the garbage bin got moved into the garage. 

I also remember the time we came home to trash everywhere in the house, it was either Hunter or Wager and unfortunately Wager had the evidence in her teeth and on her feet, she had pieces of the garbage wedged in her teeth and a sticker from an apple and some garbage bag stuck to her foot, LOL! 

Maya is a counter surfer, thanks to the strong gene passed through grand-daddy Phalcon! She occasionally dumpster dives, but her weakness is counter food!

Thankfully - that leaves my angel...Titan boy. Never counter surfed and is not a garbage picker. The one and only boy and he is the best  We'll see how long that lasts when he gets house freedom!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Simple Human kitchen and bathroom garbage cans, would be pretty difficult to open for a dog. He could still knock it over though. It's stainless steel, not plastic

Vipp trash cans are better than the Simple Humans, but they'll cost 3 times as much.
If he can open a Vipp, you need to get him on David Letterman. ;D


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

We have a simple human can in the kitchen. Works well but will open if tipped but over a year later the dogs haven't figured that out yet. My future brother in law made a lock for his stainless can with a leash clasp and some if those U shaped anchor things. I know, I'm technical. 

All other trash, bathrooms, etc. are in cabinets or out of pups reach.


----------

